# Cessione Milan. I cinesi si innervosiscono. Vogliono...



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 luglio 2016, i cinesi stanno perdendo la pazienza a causa dei continui rinvii. C'è nervosismo. Vogliono acquistare il Milan entro la fine di luglio. Nella giornata di ieri Gancikoff ha provato a mediare tra le parti, ma l'aria è abbastanza tesa. Pare che a qualcuno sia scappata la frase:"O si fa adesso o mai più". I cinesi vogliono chiudere entro luglio e non tollererebbero un rinvio ad agosto, che manderebbe all'aria anche la prossima stagione.


Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.

Secondo Pagni (Repubblica) il Milan non verrà acquistato da un fondo di investimenti. Tutti i soci agiranno a titolo personale, mettendo i loro soldi. Questi soci hanno formato una società, di cui si sono divisi le quote. Un sociò avrà la delega a firmare con Fininvest.

Secondo quanto riportato dal Il Sole 24 Ore, i cinesi della GSR Capital starebbero pensando anche alla quotazione in borsa (in Cina) del Milan. L'obiettivo numero uno è quello di rilanciare il club nel grande calcio. Il Milan per i cinesi sarà un investimento strategico, ed in linea con gli obiettivi del governo cinese. Le strade, comunque, per il futuro, sembrano essere due: o quotazione in borsa o cessione del club ad altri soggetti. In modo da avere un buon ritorno economico.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

up


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2016)

Anche noi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2016)

Ovviamente non so se sia vero perché la gazzetta di baggianate ne spara tutti i giorni.. Ma se fosse così mi viene da dire: Ma va ? Era pure ora no???!!!! Cosa vorrebbero fare dalla parte di fininvest? Mandare avanti sto tiri tera oltre pure luglio? E poi uno non deve pensare che c'è qualcosa all'interno che rema contro?


----------



## sballotello (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 luglio 2016, i cinesi stanno perdendo la pazienza a causa dei continui rinvii. C'è nervosismo. Vogliono acquistare il Milan entro la fine di luglio.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti.



i vu cumpra si incazzano..


----------



## Aron (22 Luglio 2016)

Da qui l'intenzione di passare all'acquisizione del 100% delle quote.
Vogliono buttare fuori tutto ciò che c'era prima, non vogliono più avere a che fare né con Berlusconi né con Galliani.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Luglio 2016)

Se fosse vero vuol dire che i continui rinvii non sono dovuti alla complessità delle pratiche ma al fatto che Fininvest sta cincischiando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da qui l'intenzione di passare all'acquisizione del 100% delle quote.
> Vogliono buttare fuori tutto ciò che c'era prima, non vogliono più avere a che fare né con Berlusconi né con Galliani.



Anch'io penso sia così.
Hanno visto da vicino una situazione che non avevavano nemmeno lontanamente immaginato, il degrado e la disorganizzazione totale. Neanche nei loro incubi peggiori immaginavano di trattare con gente del genere.

In futuro sarei curioso di scoprire da Galatioto o altri cosa è successo in questi mesi.


----------



## Devil (22 Luglio 2016)

A me sinceramente questi cinesi hanno già rotto le scatole. Se vuoi comprare una società di calcio, compri la stramaledetta società di calcio. Non ti presti a giochini di potere che mettono in ridicolo te e tutto l'ambiente. Devo ammettere che una minima parte di me vorrebbe che questa trattativa saltasse di punto in bianco


----------



## Zani (22 Luglio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente questi cinesi hanno già rotto le scatole. Se vuoi comprare una società di calcio, compri la stramaledetta società di calcio. Non ti presti a giochini di potere che mettono in ridicolo te e tutto l'ambiente. Devo ammettere che una minima parte di me vorrebbe che questa trattativa saltasse di punto in bianco


Le acquisizioni si fanno in due, magari quelli che perdono tempo non sono gli acquirenti...


----------



## Devil (22 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Le acquisizioni si fanno in due, magari quelli che perdono tempo non sono gli acquirenti...



Appunto, se è Fininvest a perdere tempo dici "Noi siamo disposti a comprare il Milan entro questa data, altrimenti non se ne fa nulla". E poi scusate, ma neanche un giorno fa s'era detto che Fininvest aveva insistito perché i cinesi prelevassero tutto il pacchetto. La verità è che tutta questa storia è arrivata al limite della decenza. Io dico basta


----------



## Doctore (22 Luglio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente questi cinesi hanno già rotto le scatole. Se vuoi comprare una società di calcio, compri la stramaledetta società di calcio. Non ti presti a giochini di potere che mettono in ridicolo te e tutto l'ambiente. Devo ammettere che una minima parte di me vorrebbe che questa trattativa saltasse di punto in bianco



le parti si devono tutelare su


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Luglio 2016)

Ho perso la pazienza, sto per insultare pesantemente Silvio Berlusconi, la Fininvest e tutti quelli maledetti che non sanno piu cosa fare del Milan... basta, basta e BASTA, la devono finire, siamo sul punto di buttare altra stagione, la enessima.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola oggi, 22 luglio 2016, i cinesi stanno perdendo la pazienza a causa dei continui rinvii. C'è nervosismo. Vogliono acquistare il Milan entro la fine di luglio.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti.



Ogni giorno idiozie per riempire le pagine.
La Gazzetta è decaduta


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 luglio 2016, i cinesi stanno perdendo la pazienza a causa dei continui rinvii. C'è nervosismo. Vogliono acquistare il Milan entro la fine di luglio.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti.


Cosa hanno preso stamani per colazione, i cinesi? Hanno digerito la cena di ieri sera, i cinesi? La Gazzetta, prima di descrivere i nervi dei cinesi, non farebbe forse cosa gradita a rivelarcene il prezioso nome? No? Ah.


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno idiozie per riempire le pagine.
> La Gazzetta è decaduta


Monti a Panorama faceva esattamente lo stesso. Gino Palumbo e Candido Cannavò erano decisamente un'altra cosa.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Luglio 2016)

Chiaramente nessuno sa i nomi, però invece sanno che hanno perso la pazienza. Gazzetta è ormai diventata 'cacata carta' avrebbe detto catullo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Luglio 2016)

Se i cinesi sono nervosi immaginate la sacca scrutare dei tifosi come sia stracolma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2016)

* Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.*



Settimana prossima farò merenda con i cavoli, alla faccia sua.


----------



## Serginho (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.*



Eccolo qui il grande interprete de "Non c'è nessuna cordata" e "Ho chiamato Pechino", successi indimenticabili. Ora la nuova perla "Il cavolo a merenda"


----------



## Black (22 Luglio 2016)

si Gazzetta ti crediamo! infatti Ibra è a Milanello ad allenarsi!

ma figuratevi cosa ne sanno questi di cosa pensano i cinesi, non lo sa nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Mi pare molto verosimile. Del resto è la mia stessa impressione e lo vado dicendo/scrivendo da giorni. I nomi che stanno venendo fuori giungono solo dalla cina. Non può e non è un caso : gli acquirenti stanno cercando di forzare la mano e muovere una trattativa che è in una fase di stallo. Tutto ciò sono certo che abbia infastidito non poco berlusconi perchè , diciamocelo pure, l'anonimato ha giovato e giova anche a silvio e non solo agli imprenditori di turno. Tutti i rinvii sono solo colpa di fininvest/berlusconi.
A che gioco si stia giocando io francamente non lo so più. ma di certo non posso credere che mentre si fa una trattativa per comprare il milan per il 70% poi si passi all'80 e poi al 100. Qualcuno tra le parti pare abbia le idee molto confuse.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da qui l'intenzione di passare all'acquisizione del 100% delle quote.
> Vogliono buttare fuori tutto ciò che c'era prima, non vogliono più avere a che fare né con Berlusconi né con Galliani.



Ma non era stata fininvest a proporre il 100%?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.*



Ma secondo questa logica perchè lui no e i vari russi e arabi sconosciuti (finchè non si lanciano nel calcio) si? Perchè lui è brutto non c'entra col calcio e spettacolo?


----------



## clanton (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 luglio 2016, i cinesi stanno perdendo la pazienza a causa dei continui rinvii. C'è nervosismo. Vogliono acquistare il Milan entro la fine di luglio.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti.



Certo potrebbe essere vero che c'è nervosismo ma cara gazzetta se non chiarisci la fonte di questa notizia vale come il mio pensiero ... cioè niente ! 
E' uno scritto tanto per riempire una pagina ...coems empre !!


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Pagni (Repubblica) il Milan non verrà acquistato da un fondo di investimenti. Tutti i soci agiranno a titolo personale, mettendo i loro soldi. Questi soci hanno formato una società, di cui si sono divisi le quote. Un sociò avrà la delega a firmare con Fininvest.*


----------



## clanton (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.*



Caro Forchielli ma la cordata non esisteva i cinesi nemmeno tu sapevi tutto ...e come mai adesso parli di Sonny Wu che ha i soldi ma naturalemnte ci metti il commento acido che non ha niente a che fare con il calcio ...ahaha come se gli sceicchi e Abramovich ne capissero qualcosa di calcio !!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2016)

Comunque ho letto che è stato indetto un CDA straordinario previsto per il 2 o il 4 Agosto , e che quindi la firma ci sarà questa volta senza possibilità di rinvii (tranne svolte clamorose).


----------



## clanton (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pagni (Repubblica) il Milan non verrà acquistato da un fondo di investimenti. Tutti i soci agiranno a titolo personale, mettendo i loro soldi. Questi soci hanno formato una società, di cui si sono divisi le quote. Un sociò avrà la delega a firmare con Fininvest.*



Pagniiiii ....la fonte la fonte oppure è solo secondo te ? perchè secondo me invece è diverso !!!


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2016)

Che circcchio a sabato-domenica che arriva l'ennesimo rinvio o iniziano a trapelare i dubbi del presidente che non vuole abbandonare la sua creatura,che soffre per questo e così via.Qui il problema non è l'entità dei patrimoni dei cinesi,ma è se il maledetto alla fine vuole davvero vendere o no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2016)

M ancora dietro alla Gazzetta state ?? dai ragazzi oramai ci siamo pazientate pochi giorni .. oramai quest anno è andato .


----------



## clanton (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che circcchio a sabato-domenica che arriva l'ennesimo rinvio o iniziano a trapelare i dubbi del presidente che non vuole abbandonare la sua creatura,che soffre per questo e così via.Qui il problema non è l'entità dei patrimoni dei cinesi,ma è se il maledetto alla fine vuole davvero vendere o no.



io continuo a credere che Fininvest VUOLE ASSOLUTAMENTE vendere quindi sono abbastanza tranquillo ..... poi può succedere di tutto .. anche che compriamo Pogba !!! ahahaahahah


----------



## Edric (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che circcchio a sabato-domenica che arriva l'ennesimo rinvio o iniziano a trapelare i dubbi del presidente che non vuole abbandonare la sua creatura,che soffre per questo e così via.Qui il problema non è l'entità dei patrimoni dei cinesi,ma è se il maledetto alla fine vuole davvero vendere o no.




Guarda tu se vuoi sei, ovviamente, liberissimo di continuare a nutrire infondatissimi dubbi finché vuoi, ma qui ormai abbiamo decisamente un po' troppe conferme, provenienti da tutto il mondo, sulla cessione imminente (articoli di Bloomberg, servizi sulla tv di stato cinese, dichiarazioni ufficiali di Gandini a Sports Illustrated e via dicendo, per tralasciare le conferme di quasi tutti i giornalisti economici italiani che stanno trattando la vicenda).

La storia è decisamente *troppo globale ormai* per essere ancora nella fase dei dubbi presidenziali.

I dubbi che possono restare ormai non è *se si vende* ma *chi compra e la data della firma*


----------



## Edric (22 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> M ancora dietro alla Gazzetta state ?? dai ragazzi oramai ci siamo pazientate pochi giorni .. oramai quest anno è andato .



Ma poi d'altro canto questi son talmente vicini ai cinesi (*perché bisogna pur esserlo per riuscire ad avere notizie su presunti nervosismi da parte loro*) che, soltanto ieri, se ne uscivano con un titolone sui cinesi di così "buon gusto".


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che circcchio a sabato-domenica che arriva l'ennesimo rinvio o iniziano a trapelare i dubbi del presidente che non vuole abbandonare la sua creatura,che soffre per questo e così via.Qui il problema non è l'entità dei patrimoni dei cinesi,ma è se il maledetto alla fine vuole davvero vendere o no.



Se fino ad ora hanno rinviato è perchè hanno alzato l'asticella dall'80% al 100% e mi pare normale che la firma slitti per modificare tutto quel faldone di carte...i giornali devono vendere non ve lo scordate mai...e poi, anche volendo, come fanno a sapere che si sono innervositi?nessuno sa effettivamente chi siano , ci sono mille dubbi su chi ci sia nella cordata da Robin Li a Moutai a Jack Ma...non lo sanno...ma sanno che sono nervosi...ooooooooooooookkk...la gazzetta ormai fa gossip


----------



## unbreakable (22 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che è stato indetto un CDA straordinario previsto per il 2 o il 4 Agosto , e che quindi la firma ci sarà questa volta senza possibilità di rinvii (tranne svolte clamorose).



ormai sta cessione sta diventando piu' lunga di one piece ..speriamo che si metta la parola fine in un senso o nell'altro


----------



## martinmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ma poi d'altro canto questi son talmente vicini ai cinesi (*perché bisogna pur esserlo per riuscire ad avere notizie su presunti nervosismi da parte loro*) che, soltanto ieri, se ne uscivano con un titolone sui cinesi di così "buon gusto".



a me basta vedere i giornalisti che lavorano alla gazzetta che ogni tanto fanno qualche comparsata in Tv...privi di personalità,non fanno un discorso di senso compiuto...


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2016)

Stento a credere a quella carta da c... che è chiamata Gazzetta


----------



## malos (22 Luglio 2016)

Vorrei capire come fanno a sapere gli umori di gente che non sanno manco chi sia. Ci perculano per questo ma nello stesso tempo ci fanno gli articoli facendo intendere di sapere chi siano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pagni (Repubblica) il Milan non verrà acquistato da un fondo di investimenti. Tutti i soci agiranno a titolo personale, mettendo i loro soldi. Questi soci hanno formato una società, di cui si sono divisi le quote. Un sociò avrà la delega a firmare con Fininvest.*



Speriamo sia così..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> M ancora dietro alla Gazzetta state ?? dai ragazzi oramai ci siamo pazientate pochi giorni .. oramai quest anno è andato .



Oh ma c'è una fonte che si può commentare a parte campopiano (che da un mese le canna tutte)?..
Dai su..questa è una supposizione, ma è molto plausibile..


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oh ma c'è una fonte che si può commentare a parte campopiano (che da un mese le canna tutte)?..
> Dai su..questa è una supposizione, ma è molto plausibile..



Non conoscono i soggetti, ma sanno che si sono spazientiti. È tutto alquanto logico.....


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pagni (Repubblica) il Milan non verrà acquistato da un fondo di investimenti. Tutti i soci agiranno a titolo personale, mettendo i loro soldi. Questi soci hanno formato una società, di cui si sono divisi le quote. Un sociò avrà la delega a firmare con Fininvest.*



.


----------



## Doctore (22 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oh ma c'è una fonte che si può commentare a parte campopiano (che da un mese le canna tutte)?..
> Dai su..questa è una supposizione, ma è molto plausibile..



Non c'e ne...nessuno sa niente.
Forse campopiano è in credito perche quando lui parlava di trattativa gli altri media dicevano ''ahhh abberlusconi non vende,italmilan ecc...


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oh ma c'è una fonte che si può commentare a parte campopiano (che da un mese le canna tutte)?..
> Dai su..questa è una supposizione, ma è molto plausibile..



Sì, peppe di Stefano


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pagni (Repubblica) il Milan non verrà acquistato da un fondo di investimenti. Tutti i soci agiranno a titolo personale, mettendo i loro soldi. Questi soci hanno formato una società, di cui si sono divisi le quote. Un sociò avrà la delega a firmare con Fininvest.*




.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sì, peppe di Stefano



Mamma mia...peppiniello l' ho sentito giusto ieri sera su sky...che individuo...tra l'altro piccolo OT...ieri mega pubblicità su Skyer tutti gli abbonati, Juventus Tv sarà gratis....minchia che gioia...poco di parte


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia...peppiniello l' ho sentito giusto ieri sera su sky...che individuo...tra l'altro piccolo OT...ieri mega pubblicità su Skyer tutti gli abbonati, Juventus Tv sarà gratis....minchia che gioia...poco di parte



davvero?  quelli si son comprati tutto


----------



## Black (22 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che è stato indetto un CDA straordinario previsto per il 2 o il 4 Agosto , e che quindi la firma ci sarà questa volta senza possibilità di rinvii (tranne svolte clamorose).



dove hai letto questa notizia? sarebbe molto importante se fosse vera, perché sarebbe la conferma definitiva senza il rischio di altri rinvii


----------



## Nick (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che circcchio a sabato-domenica che arriva l'ennesimo rinvio o iniziano a trapelare i dubbi del presidente che non vuole abbandonare la sua creatura,che soffre per questo e così via.Qui il problema non è l'entità dei patrimoni dei cinesi,ma è se il maledetto alla fine vuole davvero vendere o no.



Probabilmente dovrà operarsi di nuovo entro fine 2016 e non sta bene, secondo te vuole tenersi il Milan?


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> dove hai letto questa notizia? sarebbe molto importante se fosse vera, perché sarebbe la conferma definitiva senza il rischio di altri rinvii



oddio ora non ricordo però è vero, forse Repubblica o La Stampa, ma non vorrei sbagliarmi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> dove hai letto questa notizia? sarebbe molto importante se fosse vera, perché sarebbe la conferma definitiva senza il rischio di altri rinvii



L'ho letta pure io, al di fuori del forum. Ma porca miseria non mi ricordo proprio dove


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Ad ogni modo il mio compleanno è il 4, vorranno mica farmi il regalo in grande stile? "Che hai ricevuto quest'anno? Un CDA da Fininvest  "


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> oddio ora non ricordo però è vero, forse Repubblica o La Stampa, ma non vorrei sbagliarmi


Le fonti erano tuttosport e il sole 24 ore


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Le fonti erano tuttosport e il sole 24 ore



Ah ok, ho cannato di nuovo  devo proprio prendere ferie  Cmq il sole24 é piuttosto autorevole, immagino tuttosporc vi si sia accodata


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> oddio ora non ricordo però è vero, forse Repubblica o La Stampa, ma non vorrei sbagliarmi





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> L'ho letta pure io, al di fuori del forum. Ma porca miseria non mi ricordo proprio dove





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Le fonti erano tuttosport e il sole 24 ore



Il primo a scriverlo è stata Repubblica, ma tutte le testate la danno come supposizione.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Deve operarsi di nuovo entro fine 2016 e non sta bene, secondo te vuole tenersi il Milan?



deve operarsi di nuovo?


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il primo a scriverlo è stata Repubblica, ma tutte le testate la danno come supposizione.



Ah ecco allora non mi sono rimbambito del tutto, cmq è davvero da perderci la testa a star dietro a tutte ste notizie, non so come riesca [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] a star dietro a tutto in sto modo senza uscirne pazzo


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Deve operarsi di nuovo entro fine 2016 e non sta bene, secondo te vuole tenersi il Milan?





__king george__ ha scritto:


> deve operarsi di nuovo?



Davvero? Ho sempre sospettato stesse piuttosto male, ma non così


----------



## Nick (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Davvero? Ho sempre sospettato stesse piuttosto male, ma non così


Su Twitter settimane fa da fonti vicine si diceva di sì, poi magari recupera e si mette a saltare come un grillo eh, io riporto.
Comunque sta di fatto che secondo me per il suo bene è meglio che venda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2016)

C'è gelo


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non conoscono i soggetti, ma sanno che si sono spazientiti. È tutto alquanto logico.....



è alquanto logico immaginare che una trattative del genere stia facendo innervosire chi deve comprare...
Detto ciò, loro parlano di gancikoff, magari hanno avuto un contatto con qualcuno vicino a lui che ha fatto trapelare il nervosismo dei cinesi...ipotizzo eh...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

A questo punto non mi è più chiara una cosa però...le firme avranno luogo settimana prossima o bisogna aspettare sto fantomatico CDA del 3-4??


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A questo punto non mi è più chiara una cosa però...le firme avranno luogo settimana prossima o bisogna aspettare sto fantomatico CDA del 3-4??



Io credo che ormai o sarà una cosa improvvisa quando meno ce l'aspettiamo o si va nella fascia settembre-dicembre


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 luglio 2016, i cinesi stanno perdendo la pazienza a causa dei continui rinvii. C'è nervosismo. Vogliono acquistare il Milan entro la fine di luglio. Nella giornata di ieri Gancikoff ha provato a mediare tra le parti, ma l'aria è abbastanza tesa. Pare che a qualcuno sia scappata la frase:"O si fa adesso o mai più". I cinesi vogliono chiudere entro luglio e non tollererebbero un rinvio ad agosto, che manderebbe all'aria anche la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.
> ...




.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, i cinesi della GSR Capital starebbero pensando anche alla quotazione in borsa (in Cina) del Milan. L'obiettivo numero uno è quello di rilanciare il club nel grande calcio. Il Milan per i cinesi sarà un investimento strategico, ed in linea con gli obiettivi del governo cinese. Le strade, comunque, per il futuro, sembrano essere due: o quotazione in borsa o cessione del club ad altri soggetti. In modo da avere un buon ritorno economico.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io credo che ormai o sarà una cosa improvvisa quando meno ce l'aspettiamo o si va nella fascia settembre-dicembre



Ma non dovevano fare un festone anche per la firma del preliminare? O era solo x il closing? non ricordo bene...beh a sto punto spero lo facciano senza tante menate comunque...e prima possibile


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2016)

*Festa: GSR è il principale investitore della cordata che quindi non dovrebbe comprendere alcun grande nome. Presente anche Zheng. L'auspicio è che si firmi la settimana prossima per il passaggio dell'80%. Proprio ieri c'è stata una conference Call con Gancikoff. Il Milan sarebbe un investimento strategico nell'ottica di espansione del governo di Pechino. In ogni caso l'obiettivo è quello di riportare il Milan al livello dei grandi club europei e poi in un secondo momento avete un ritorno economico con la quotazione in borsa o la cessione ad un altro soggetto. GSR infatti è un operatore finanziario con logiche anche finanziarie.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Luglio 2016)

C


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: GSR è il principale investitore della cordata che quindi non dovrebbe comprendere alcun grande nome. Presente anche Zheng. L'auspicio è che si firmi la settimana prossima per il passaggio dell'80%. Proprio ieri c'è stata una conference Call con Gancikoff. Il Milan sarebbe un investimento strategico nell'ottica di espansione del governo di Pechino. In ogni caso l'obiettivo è quello di riportare il Milan al livello dei grandi club europei e poi in un secondo momento avete un ritorno economico con la quotazione in borsa o la cessione ad un altro soggetto. GSR infatti è un operatore finanziario con logiche anche finanziarie.*



Le parole che mi segno sono: "l'obiettivo e' riportare il Milan ai livelli dei grandi club."

Poche storie, mi aspetto quindi, da gennaio, grossi investimenti e quindi top player, perché senza questi, il Milan non lo riporti ai vertici in breve tempo.


----------



## Zani (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Il Sole 24 Ore, i cinesi della GSR Capital starebbero pensando anche alla quotazione in borsa (in Cina) del Milan. L'obiettivo numero uno è quello di rilanciare il club nel grande calcio. Il Milan per i cinesi sarà un investimento strategico, ed in linea con gli obiettivi del governo cinese. Le strade, comunque, per il futuro, sembrano essere due: o quotazione in borsa o cessione del club ad altri soggetti. In modo da avere un buon ritorno economico.*


Beh la quotazione in borse è scontata ed uno dei motivi principali dell'acquiszione e pensavo che ormai tutti lo dessero per scontato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: GSR è il principale investitore della cordata che quindi non dovrebbe comprendere alcun grande nome. Presente anche Zheng. L'auspicio è che si firmi la settimana prossima per il passaggio dell'80%. Proprio ieri c'è stata una conference Call con Gancikoff. Il Milan sarebbe un investimento strategico nell'ottica di espansione del governo di Pechino. In ogni caso l'obiettivo è quello di riportare il Milan al livello dei grandi club europei e poi in un secondo momento avete un ritorno economico con la quotazione in borsa o la cessione ad un altro soggetto. GSR infatti è un operatore finanziario con logiche anche finanziarie.*



Se ci riportano in alto e ci vendono a qualcuno di ancora più ricco può starmi bene...ma se sono dei pellegrini stile Thoir anche no.
Comunque sta cosa della mancanza di nomi mi sembra strana strana(=falsa)...vedremo...d'altronde B. , per quanto ballista, ha detto più volte di esser rimasto stupefatto dal fatturato di 2 membri della cordata, confermando pure la partecipazione statale. PER ME possiamo stare tranquillissimi.


----------



## Zani (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: GSR è il principale investitore della cordata che quindi non dovrebbe comprendere alcun grande nome. Presente anche Zheng. L'auspicio è che si firmi la settimana prossima per il passaggio dell'80%. Proprio ieri c'è stata una conference Call con Gancikoff. Il Milan sarebbe un investimento strategico nell'ottica di espansione del governo di Pechino. In ogni caso l'obiettivo è quello di riportare il Milan al livello dei grandi club europei e poi in un secondo momento avete un ritorno economico con la quotazione in borsa o la cessione ad un altro soggetto. GSR infatti è un operatore finanziario con logiche anche finanziarie.*



Essere solo una manovra finanziaria fa un po' paura, perchè vorrebbe dire che non hanno intenzione di rimanere a lungo. E' però anche vero che se ci vuoi guadagnare (sia con un ulteriore cessione che con la quotazione in borsa) con un club sportivo, deve avere ottimi risultati sportivi che è quello che interessa a noi. Vedremo...

Edit: ho quotato il messaggio sbagliato


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Il Sole 24 Ore, i cinesi della GSR Capital starebbero pensando anche alla quotazione in borsa (in Cina) del Milan. L'obiettivo numero uno è quello di rilanciare il club nel grande calcio. Il Milan per i cinesi sarà un investimento strategico, ed in linea con gli obiettivi del governo cinese. Le strade, comunque, per il futuro, sembrano essere due: o quotazione in borsa o cessione del club ad altri soggetti. In modo da avere un buon ritorno economico.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: GSR è il principale investitore della cordata che quindi non dovrebbe comprendere alcun grande nome. Presente anche Zheng. L'auspicio è che si firmi la settimana prossima per il passaggio dell'80%. Proprio ieri c'è stata una conference Call con Gancikoff. Il Milan sarebbe un investimento strategico nell'ottica di espansione del governo di Pechino. In ogni caso l'obiettivo è quello di riportare il Milan al livello dei grandi club europei e poi in un secondo momento avete un ritorno economico con la quotazione in borsa o la cessione ad un altro soggetto. GSR infatti è un operatore finanziario con logiche anche finanziarie.*



ammetto che questo "ritorno economico" e "cessione ad altro soggetto" mi fa stare davvero poco tranquillo, ho sempre più la sensazione che sia una roba tipo Tohir, aumenti di capitale, ma parte calcistica lasciata al proprio destino


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: GSR è il principale investitore della cordata che quindi non dovrebbe comprendere alcun grande nome. Presente anche Zheng. L'auspicio è che si firmi la settimana prossima per il passaggio dell'80%. Proprio ieri c'è stata una conference Call con Gancikoff. Il Milan sarebbe un investimento strategico nell'ottica di espansione del governo di Pechino. In ogni caso l'obiettivo è quello di riportare il Milan al livello dei grandi club europei e poi in un secondo momento avete un ritorno economico con la quotazione in borsa o la cessione ad un altro soggetto. GSR infatti è un operatore finanziario con logiche anche finanziarie.*



Siamo tornati all'80%


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

tutti stanno convergendo sul fatto che non ci saranno i grandi nomi paventati a lungo....anzi non ci saranno proprio grandi nomi.....io vi leggo e vi ascolto tutti ma questo aspetto al momento mi ha molto destabilizzato.....e penso tutti...


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tutti stanno convergendo sul fatto che non ci saranno i grandi nomi paventati a lungo....anzi non ci saranno proprio grandi nomi.....io vi leggo e vi ascolto tutti ma questo aspetto al momento mi ha molto destabilizzato.....e penso tutti...



viste le premesse e i nomi dati all'inizio sfido chiunque a non esserci rimasto male, forse per farci andar bene chiunque arrivasse alla fine della corsa, ed oggi è proprio così... a me basta sia gente seria e con un progetto, chiunque sia non mi importa adesso, mi basta voglia farci tornare in alto


----------



## Edric (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tutti stanno convergendo sul fatto che non ci saranno i grandi nomi paventati a lungo....anzi non ci saranno proprio grandi nomi.....io vi leggo e vi ascolto tutti ma questo aspetto al momento mi ha molto destabilizzato.....e penso tutti...




Ma, scusa, tutti chi ? i quattro gatti dell'informazione sportiva locale ? 

Perché il giornalismo economico (sia mondiale che italiano) continua a parlare di tutt'altro. Leggi meglio


----------



## Edric (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ammetto che questo "ritorno economico" e "cessione ad altro soggetto" mi fa stare davvero poco tranquillo, ho sempre più la sensazione che sia una roba tipo Tohir, aumenti di capitale, ma parte calcistica lasciata al proprio destino



Guarda che dimentichi tutta la parte sugli investimenti "pretesi" da Berlusconi e già pluriannunciati su una pletora di fonti diverse.

E' ovviamente anche chiaro che poi *una volta che il closing sarà stato concluso* i piani annunciati andranno *messi all'opera e si richiederanno i fatti*.

Inoltre non sottovalutare il fatto che i cinesi sono anche *abituati a pianificare sul lungo periodo* quindi anche una eventuale cessione successiva avrebbe tempi sicuramente più lunghi di quella Thoiriana (rammenta che stanno puntando al mondiale 2024 in Cina da quel che si leggeva sui piani di sviluppo del calcio).


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Guarda che dimentichi tutta la parte sugli investimenti "pretesi" da Berlusconi e già pluriannunciati su una pletora di fonti diverse.
> 
> E' ovviamente anche chiaro che poi *una volta che il closing sarà stato concluso* i piani annunciati andranno *messi all'opera e si richiederanno i fatti*.
> 
> Inoltre non sottovalutare il fatto che i cinesi sono anche *abituati a pianificare sul lungo periodo* quindi anche una eventuale cessione successiva avrebbe tempi sicuramente più lunghi di quella Thoiriana (rammenta che stanno puntando al mondiale 2024 in Cina da quel che si leggeva sui piani di sviluppo del calcio).



in effetti sul modus operandi dei cinesi non ne so molto, trovo anche assurdo che si investano 700 e passa milioni per poi lasciar andare tutto alla deriva, però visto come ha agito tohir con la sfinter il dubbio credo sia legittimo, ad ogni modo prima si fanno vedere e meglio è, e che facciano vedere che hanno un progetto perchè arriviamo da stagioni orribili e prese in giro colossali


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.*



ma va! non ci sono i cinesi sul Milan, tutto bullshit


----------



## mabadi (22 Luglio 2016)

Comunque la lancio lì uno Stato non può essere proprietario di una squadra di club.
Quindi c'è solo un soggetto che potrebbe avere interesse a non comparire.....


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2016)

Comunque in Cina hanno intervistato il capo cordata che ci ha trattato l'anno scorso(tale Wang Shi) che ha attaccato pesantemente Berlusconi dicendo che i media fanno il suo gioco e che lui in realtà non voglia vendere.In Cina si domandano perchè ci siano continui rinvii e perchè ci sia tutto questo mistero attorno ai compratori,ecco il perchè dell'intervista.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Comunque in Cina hanno intervistato il capo cordata che ci ha trattato l'anno scorso(tale Wang Shi) che ha attaccato pesantemente Berlusconi dicendo che i media fanno il suo gioco e che lui in realtà non voglia vendere.In Cina si domandano perchè ci siano continui rinvii e perchè ci sia tutto questo mistero attorno ai compratori,ecco il perchè dell'intervista(Fonte Edo il ragazzo su twitter che vive in Cina).



Aaaahhhh l'invidia che affligge chi vede realizzare da altri quello che non è riuscito a fare...


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ma, scusa, tutti chi ? i quattro gatti dell'informazione sportiva locale ?
> 
> Perché il giornalismo economico (sia mondiale che italiano) continua a parlare di tutt'altro. Leggi meglio



ma chi scusa? questi nomi li ha fatti bloomberg e anche giornali come il sole24ore e milano e finanza mi sembra si siano accodati...dei grandi nomi chi ne sta parlando ancora?? 

se mi smentisci sono l'uomo più felice del mondo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma chi scusa? questi nomi li ha fatti bloomberg e anche giornali come il sole24ore e milano e finanza mi sembra si siano accodati...dei grandi nomi chi ne sta parlando ancora??
> 
> se mi smentisci sono l'uomo più felice del mondo



beh giusto ieri han detto dell'azienda di alcolici..


----------



## Edric (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma chi scusa? questi nomi li ha fatti bloomberg e anche giornali come il sole24ore e milano e finanza mi sembra si siano accodati...dei grandi nomi chi ne sta parlando ancora??
> 
> se mi smentisci sono l'uomo più felice del mondo



Però capiamoci bene perché, se per i nomi fatti da Bloomberg intendi Sonny Wu e la GSR, di certo non stiamo parlando di roba di scarsa rilevanza, anzi semmai è l'esatto contrario. 

Su Milano e Finanza per esempio proprio ieri Montanari (di Milano e Finanza), nel riportare la notizia della Stampa di una sua presenza, riprendeva e ribadiva l'anticipazione (risalente ormai quasi a due mesi fa ) della stessa M&F su Moutai.

Come detto a più riprese *ci sarà da andare poi a vedere i fatti* (lo ribadisco per scrupolo di non essere frainteso ), tutti i nomi complessivi dei soci della società che acquisirà il Milan e, soprattutto, quanto effettivamente *investiranno nelle prossime stagioni per il piano di riportare il milan al posto che gli compete* (la vera e unica chiave di volta perché ricordiamo che Berlusconi proprio "povero" non è) ma, onestamente, mi pare che sempre li come prospettive restiamo al momento.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (22 Luglio 2016)

Sono convinto che questi continui rinvii siano dati semplicemente
dal fatto che non riescono ad accordarsi sul prezzo di vendita della società,
secondo me Berlusconi vuole 800 mentre i cinesi offrono 500/600,
del resto l' uscita di Bee di 10 giorni fà e stata fatta chiaramente con 
lo scopo di far rialzare l' offerta ai cinesi.
Comunque Jack Ma avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 800 milioni in giornata
e avrebbe comprato il Milan in una settimana, ho paura che questi siano
pesci piccoli o speculatori..


----------



## fra29 (22 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che questi continui rinvii siano dati semplicemente
> dal fatto che non riescono ad accordarsi sul prezzo di vendita della società,
> secondo me Berlusconi vuole 800 mentre i cinesi offrono 500/600,
> del resto l' uscita di Bee di 10 giorni fà e stata fatta chiaramente con
> ...


*
*

Questo ormai è un dato quasi appurato.
La cosa che non mi torna è come 5-8 aziende/imprenditori possano pensare di guadagnarci con il calcio, in Italia oltretutto (dicessi premier).
800 mil per l'acquisto e se vuoi valorizzare devi investire (stadio, calciatori) per arrivare davvero a 1,5 mil almeno..
E poi? Come fai a rientrare da quanto speso? Mettiamo che per miracolo riescano a vendere le quote per 2 miliardi, i 500 di utile li dividono in 5-8? Praticamente per poche decine di milioni di euro questi investono così tanto senza contare il rischio che qualcosa vada male (metti un Milan fuori dalla CL per 1-2 anni in un lustro cosa che può accadere vedi Chelsea o UTD).
Bah..
Invece il Robin Li o Evergrandre con mega spalle protette potevano davvero usare il Milan come volano per le loro aziende in occidente e per il movimento in Cina.
I pesci piccoli speculatori proprio non lo comprendo..

Per quello se davvero i nomi sono questi nessuno mi leva dalla testa che in quel fondo in realtà ci siano soldi di Fininvest che tornano dopo un lavaggio in lavanderia cinese..
Ovviamente con nomi forti questo rischio lo scarterei a priori?
Galatioto? Dietro una bella parcella (pecunia non olet) e il passaggio del Milan da B ai "cinesi" da mettere in CV non credo si faccia tante remore nemmeno lui...


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*


----------



## diavolo (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*


Mettiamoci l'animo in pace dunque,altro che fondi da 1,5 miliardi


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



Questa è ufficialmente la peggiore notizia del mese.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



Quindi ha ammesso di aver mentito negli ultimi due mesi.

Siamo ai livelli del "Arrivano gli elicotteri, stappate il crodino, i caschi rossoneri, andiamo a prendere Fabregas, il Barca fa gioco sporco ma noi piazziamo l'ALL IN. Ho parlato con Carlotta, il giocatore è molto contento di essere al Milan. 80% Milan 20% Barcellona. 28 più bonus. Il 28 a 38. Von Rotten. Il fornaio di Wolfsburg mi conferma che Dzeko arriva".


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quindi ha ammesso di aver mentito negli ultimi due mesi.



In pratica si


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



Questa notizia sarebbe di una gravità immensa, anche perchè negherebbe tutte le notizie precedenti dello stesso Campopiano.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



questo ha fatto tutto lui per 3 mesi, ed ora se ne esce che i cinesi non esistono


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA

Ahahahhhahahahahhahahahahhhah


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



Preparo pop corn e patatine, ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## Zani (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*


Ouch, se fosse così passerebbe da un dei più onesti ad uno dei peggiori di tutta questa storia


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Preparo pop corn e patatine, ci sarà da divertirsi



in che senso? sei convinto sia il contrario o cosa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quindi ha ammesso di aver mentito negli ultimi due mesi.



Niente è immutabile fino alle firme, e nulla toglie che i grandi nomi 2/3 mesi fa potevano effettivamente esserci (anche Festa parlava di Evergrande e tutt'ora oggi Montanari parla di Moutai). Ma nel frattempo, appunto, è trascorso diverso tempo e sono anche mutate le pretese di Berlusconi, che come ben sappiamo pretende ingenti investimenti nei primi anni. 

Vediamo che succede settimana prossima, visto che tutti continuano a dire che si firmerà.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



Beh questa news va un po' contro di lui, nel senso che smentirebbe gran parte delle notizie successive al 10 Maggio. Direi che la sua affidabilità si va a farsi benedire.


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



Se ci sarà un'ulteriore rinvio significa solo che è l'ennesima scandalosa farsa Berlusconiana.E purtroppo è molto probabile visto che la firma non mi sembra affatto vicina.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

ci mancava che dicesse "e comunque per tutti i dettagli vi aspetto martedì alle ore 23,10 sempre su LA7!" 

scherz apparte io aspetto il 31 e poi che vandano tutti al diavolo


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quindi ha ammesso di aver mentito negli ultimi due mesi.



Che cavolo c'entra?
Lui probabilmente sapeva della trattativa per un contatto interno (Gancikoff o qualcuno per lui) e di fatto non ha mai mentito dimostrandosi semplicemente estremamente ottimista. Quello che mi spaventa è che probabilmente gli è giunto all'orecchio qualcosa che non può scrivere, ma che potrebbe far saltare la cessione.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> questo ha fatto tutto lui per 3 mesi, ed ora se ne esce che i cinesi non esistono



I cinesi esistono. È lui che ha perso la bussola e mi sa che non sa dove sbattere la testa.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> in che senso? sei convinto sia il contrario o cosa?



Nel senso che gli isterismi improvvisi mi fanno divertire


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà un'ulteriore rinvio significa solo che è l'ennesima scandalosa farsa Berlusconiana.E purtroppo è molto probabile visto che la firma non mi sembra affatto vicina.



Ma farsa per cosa? Per quale Motivo? Non riesco a comprendere quale rientro positivo debba avere Berlu dal creare una roba simile. Mi pare poi che tutti confermano che la firma sia vicina.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Luglio 2016)

Che se ne venga a una e basta


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



No ma ci rendiamo conto? cioè prima Berlusconi dice che ha venduto ora esce la storia che forse non ci sono gli investitori giusti  qualcuno mi spieghi come si fa a non credere all'ennesima pagliacciata in stile Bee comeee?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2016)

*Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni. La trattativa non rischia di saltare ma siamo arrivati a un momento chiave: si deve firmare".*


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2016)

Questo potrebbe essere il capolavoro assoluto del Genio del Male.


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Nel senso che gli isterismi improvvisi mi fanno divertire



diciamo che una notizia del genere destabilizzerebbe chiunque non si intenda di ste cose, io stesso che son sempre stato tra i più ottimisti ora ammetto di barcollare, una randellata dei maroni sarebbe stata forse più piacevole. comq grazie del chiarimento, avevo capito giusto il tuo pensiero


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



Virgolettato di una gravità inaudita. Ci risiamo : berlusconi ha cambiato le carte in tavola e sta facendo saltare tutto. Lo dicevo che non si può passare dal 70 poi 80 poi 100 % delle quote. Non in una trattativa cosi complessa. Dalla settimana decisiva ora siamo tornati ai se ai ma e ai condizionali.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni".*



up


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni".*



O forse gli imprenditori giusti per berlusconi?? Eh già, perchè mica chi sta vendendo è una persona normale.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni".*



beh cosi allora possiamo dare ragione anche a Crudeli però......"Al Thani c'era ma poi si è tirato indietro all ultimo..lo sapevamo solo io Silvio e lo Sceicco" grazie tante...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni. La trattativa non rischia di saltare ma siamo arrivati a un momento chiave: si deve firmare".*



Più che di news, penso sia una sua impressione.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

secondo me sta vaneggiando...poi solo lui parla di rinvii....visto che non ci ha preso mai negli ultimi tempi non vedo perchè dovrebbe prenderci proprio su questo


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Luglio 2016)

*Montanari su Twitter a chi gli chiede se abbia ricevuto notizie di eventuali rinvii risponde " tutto tranquillo. closing settimana prossima."*


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Montanari su Twitter a chi gli chiede se abbia ricevuto notizie di eventuali rinvii risponde " tutto tranquillo. closing settimana prossima."



montanari non ha ancora capito la differenza tra closin e preliminare.... ma come siamo arrivati a questa situazione assurda?ditemelo voi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni. La trattativa non rischia di saltare ma siamo arrivati a un momento chiave: si deve firmare".*





ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter a chi gli chiede se abbia ricevuto notizie di eventuali rinvii risponde " tutto tranquillo. closing settimana prossima."*



.


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Montanari su Twitter a chi gli chiede se abbia ricevuto notizie di eventuali rinvii risponde " tutto tranquillo. closing settimana prossima."



Closing? qua non si capisce na mazza


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> montanari non ha ancora capito la differenza tra closin e preliminare.... ma come siamo arrivati a questa situazione assurda?ditemelo voi



Berlusconi Silvio e Galliani Adriano, non penso ci sia molto altro da aggiungere


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma farsa per cosa? Per quale Motivo? Non riesco a comprendere quale rientro positivo debba avere Berlu dal creare una roba simile. Mi pare poi che tutti confermano che la firma sia vicina.



Francamente non so dirti,so solo che molte cose in questa storia non tornano.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter a chi gli chiede se abbia ricevuto notizie di eventuali rinvii risponde " tutto tranquillo. closing settimana prossima."*



Aspettiamo e speriamo ci sia sta benedetta firma.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Niente è immutabile fino alle firme, e nulla toglie che i grandi nomi 2/3 mesi fa potevano effettivamente esserci (anche Festa parlava di Evergrande e tutt'ora oggi Montanari parla di Moutai). Ma nel frattempo, appunto, è trascorso diverso tempo e sono anche mutate le pretese di Berlusconi, che come ben sappiamo pretende ingenti investimenti nei primi anni.
> 
> Vediamo che succede settimana prossima, visto che tutti continuano a dire che si firmerà.



Io temo che non succederà proprio niente, la prossima settimana.




Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che cavolo c'entra?
> Lui probabilmente sapeva della trattativa per un contatto interno (Gancikoff o qualcuno per lui) e di fatto non ha mai mentito dimostrandosi semplicemente estremamente ottimista. Quello che mi spaventa è che probabilmente gli è giunto all'orecchio qualcosa che non può scrivere, ma che potrebbe far saltare la cessione.



No, lui non era semplicemente ottimista. Lui è un giornalista che ha scritto articoli riportando nomi, date, cifre, dettagli e dando l'affare per certo.
"Gli è giunto all'orecchio qualcosa"? Perfetto. Quindi se firmano il preliminare, bravo Campopiano che già sapeva. Se non firma, bravo Campopiano che immaginava che la cessione stava per saltare. In tutti e due i casi, lui è attendibile.

Intanto però diceva questo, qualche mese fa:


----------



## Nick (22 Luglio 2016)

Anche Gandini ha detto che si chiude, dai su....è evidente che la fonte di Pasquale ha chiuso i rubinetti!
Aspettiamo con fiducia la prossima settimana!


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni. La trattativa non rischia di saltare ma siamo arrivati a un momento chiave: si deve firmare".*


Sono senza parole


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Francamente non so dirti,so solo che molte cose in questa storia non tornano.



Che qualcosa non torni sono d'accordo e penso che tutti lo siano. Solo che non capisco stavolta perché possa esserci la farsa. Comunque non ci resta che attendere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2016)

*Incredibile Montanari a chi gli chiedeva come fosse possibile subito closing, visto che nel precedente tweet parlava di closing settimana prossima: "Ancora? Detto settimane fa... ora preliminare, a settembre closing"*


----------



## hiei87 (22 Luglio 2016)

Siamo alla follia....E' tutto identico all'anno scorso, ma senza soldi e senza (ancora) preliminare...


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Montanari a chi gli chiedeva come fosse possibile subito closing, visto che nel precedente tweet parlava di closing settimana prossima: "Ancora? Detto settimane fa... ora preliminare, a settembre closing"*



evidentemente non ha capito che ha sbagliato lui a scrivere


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: procede nel senso che adesso siamo in quel punto in cui dobbiamo soltanto capire cosa accade. Fino a qui ci siamo arrivati.*


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: procede nel senso che adesso siamo in quel punto in cui dobbiamo soltanto capire cosa accade. Fino a qui ci siamo arrivati.*



Come cavolo si fa , a questo punto, ad escludere ancora la firma?? Ditemi voi...
Troppa prudenza, troppi se e troppi condizionali a una settimana dalla firma.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni. La trattativa non rischia di saltare ma siamo arrivati a un momento chiave: si deve firmare".*



Mi viene solo da ridere.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io temo che non succederà proprio niente, la prossima settimana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ci mettiamo a rivedere tutte le notizie negli ultimi 3 mesi troviamo 125k contraddizioni. Detto questo, per me avrebbe dovuto ammettere che non sa più le cose con precisione, e amen. Si sbugiarda da solo.

(non vale solo per lui, comunque)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: procede nel senso che adesso siamo in quel punto in cui dobbiamo soltanto capire cosa accade. Fino a qui ci siamo arrivati.*



Si può dire la stessa cosa anche per la vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si può dire la stessa cosa anche per la vita di tutti i giorni.



come dal principio : un passo avanti e due indietro!!!!


----------



## BraveHeart (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà un'ulteriore rinvio significa solo che è l'ennesima scandalosa farsa Berlusconiana.E purtroppo è molto probabile visto che la firma non mi sembra affatto vicina.



Adesso cosa c'entra Berlusconi? Farsa di che?
Possibile che si spari a zero senza avere un'idea di cosa sta davvero accadendo? Quale sarebbe la farsa? Ganicikoff è in realtà un portinaio? Galatioto un attore? Le tv cinesi trasmettono notizie che Berlusconi chiede vengano trasmesse? Ma ci credete davvero a queste fesserie?


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come cavolo si fa , a questo punto, ad escludere ancora la firma?? Ditemi voi...
> Troppa prudenza, troppi se e troppi condizionali a una settimana dalla firma.



Sto qua porta iella come ruiu. Meglio stia zitto ormai, tanto la sua fonte è ampiamente compromessa?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sto qua porta iella come ruiu. Meglio stia zitto ormai, tanto la sua fonte è ampiamente compromessa?



Non ce la prendiamo con pasquale ragazzi!! Il buon campopiano in tutta questa faccenda recita solo una parte. E' stato colui che ha fatto uscire notizie che qualcuno gli ha dato col fine di informare la piazza...
In una trattativa di tale portata davvero credete che le notizie siano uscite per bravura del giornalista di turno?? Non credo affatto.
Campopiano ha fatto un ottimo lavoro perchè qualcuno più in alto di lui gli ha 'voluto bene' e la sua carriera ne ha avuto giovamento. Il problema nostro però nonchè la causa dei nostri mali ha sempre lo stesso nome e cognome : silvio berlusconi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Montanari a chi gli chiedeva come fosse possibile subito closing, visto che nel precedente tweet parlava di closing settimana prossima: "Ancora? Detto settimane fa... ora preliminare, a settembre closing"*



Penso che ogni news oramai debba esser presa con cautela. Che sia positiva o negativa.


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Adesso cosa c'entra Berlusconi? Farsa di che?
> Possibile che si spari a zero senza avere un'idea di cosa sta davvero accadendo? Quale sarebbe la farsa? Ganicikoff è in realtà un portinaio? Galatioto un attore? Le tv cinesi trasmettono notizie che Berlusconi chiede vengano trasmesse? Ma ci credete davvero a queste fesserie?



Farsa perchè 'sto farabutto non ha mai davvero voluto vendere(vedremo se alla fine la spunterà Marina), aldilà delle finte dichiarazioni rilasciate.Troppi interessi in ballo,affari sporchi,questioni di visibilità ecc .Probabilmente viene anche ricattato.Letta la storia della ndrangheta nella curva della juve e dei rapporti con la società juve?E non vado oltre..


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Farsa perchè 'sto farabutto non ha mai davvero voluto vendere, aldilà delle finte dichiarazioni rilasciate.Troppi interessi in ballo,affari sporchi,questioni di visibilità ecc .Probabilmente viene anche ricattato.Letta la storia della ndrangheta nella curva della juve e dei rapporti con la società juve?E non vado oltre..



Io la penso come te. Inutile prendersi in giro da soli : il gioco lo fa chi vende. Le condizioni le detta chi vende. Se tutta questa cessione sembra una telenovela non penso proprio la colpa sia dei cinesi o di campopiano o di altri . Va bene che siamo il milan , va bene che il brand è importante ma solo da noi si vedono queste questioni poco limpide.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2016)

Possiamo dire che Campopiano è stato tagliato fuori


----------



## fra29 (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



A parte che la notizia sarebbe devastante sul nostro futuro nel senso che saremmo ufficialmente di fronte a un Bee 2.0 (Gancikoff) che cerca di rastrellare soldi per la scalata, altro che mega miliardari è stato cinese, sinceramente i tweet di Campopiano mi hanno abbastanza infastidito.
Non che sia colpa sua ovviamente, lui è sempre stato disponibile. Ma in questi mesi quando si parlava di teatrini, di Bee 2.0, dello scetticismo di Forchielli, Belinazzo e Ravezzani rispondeva con #tuttoprocede e #nerosurosso o #newtpoint lasciando intendere che i gruppi e la trattativa fossero serie. Una settimana fa parlava di firma il 15 (o al più tardi i primi giorni di questa settimana) ma solo per questioni burocratiche, a chi diceva rinvio-teatrino rispondeva quasi infastidito dicendo che la trattativa era seria.
Ora dal nulla, dopo i nomi di investitori fatti nei vari mesi mette in dubbio
A. La presenza di investitori
B. La firma entro fine mese
C. La serietà del progetto

Praticamente Si rimangia tutto quanto detto e pare di leggere un post a caso di Ravezzani o Forchielli.
Così non è giusto. Se Sa qualcosa scriva un articolo su CdS, ci dica come stanno le cose altrimenti così è difficile stargli dietro..


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*



E' quasi palese, qualcuno ha tirato una secchiata d'acqua sulla candelina accesa che era Campopiano, potete sventolarla quanto vi pare ormai nessuno sa nulla e si va solo per ipotesi e azzardi.


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Possiamo dire che Campopiano è stato tagliato fuori


L'impressione è quella. O meglio, che la fonte che lo sosteneva si sia rivelata, per alcuni aspetti, poco credibile. I nomi fatti da Bloomberg c'entrano solo marginalmente con quelli indicati dal giornalista del Corriere, se non per la parziale coincidenza di core tra il fondo GSR e la Hanergy di Li. Analizzerei ora le informazioni provenienti dai velinari di Fininvest, distinguendo ovviamente il grano dal loglio, e ce n'è tanto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2016)

Potete dire quello che volete , ma di fatto è assurdo che ad una settimana dalla firma(presunta) non si sappia ancora chi firmerà. Ok la segretezza , magari sono persone che hanno società quotate e non possono esporsi , ma fino ad un certo punto.

Per chi pensa sia un Bee 2.0 vi dico solo un nome : Sal Galatioto.

Quando gli è stato chiesto quando avremmo conosciuto gli investitori rispose con un sorriso a 32 denti " Presto". Questo è sinonimo di garanzia , potete starne certi.

Gli investitori maggioritari ci sono già , magari qualcuno si potrà accodare , ma quelli principali ci sono e anche Berlusconi li conosce. Non poteva inventarsi presunti patrimoni da 10 mld senza sapere queste persone chi erano.

Secondo me ci saranno Robin Lee e Evengrande. Ne riparliamo quando si saprà tutto.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Possiamo dire che Campopiano è stato tagliato fuori



E' la mia speranza.
Peggio di una spy story, qualche mediocre sceneggiatore di Fininvest prenda appunti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: procede nel senso che adesso siamo in quel punto in cui dobbiamo soltanto capire cosa accade. Fino a qui ci siamo arrivati.*



Campopiano Capitan Ovvio....è caduto pure lui


----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: procede nel senso che adesso siamo in quel punto in cui dobbiamo soltanto capire cosa accade. Fino a qui ci siamo arrivati.*


----------



## martinmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Evvai con gli isterismi di massa...
domanda: voi gli avete visti o sentiti mai nominare quelli di Suning prima del preliminare???

I cinesi lavorano così....


----------



## martinmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Potete dire quello che volete , ma di fatto è assurdo che ad una settimana dalla firma(presunta) non si sappia ancora chi firmerà. Ok la segretezza , magari sono persone che hanno società quotate e non possono esporsi , ma fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> Per chi pensa sia un Bee 2.0 vi dico solo un nome : Sal Galatioto.
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto e per quanto riguarda l'ipotesi Bee 2.0 ora mi vien da ridere dato che sta cedendo il 100%.

Cosa fa? ricicla il denaro con una finta acquisizione per poi rimanere presidente occulto che ripiana bilanci e vince qualche partita senza potersene prendere meriti?ahaha mi vien da ridere...se cede il 100% non c è teatrino che tenga..


----------



## danjr (22 Luglio 2016)

a chi dice che quest'anno è esattamente come l'anno scorso vorrei far notare una cosa: l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 90 mld


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si può dire la stessa cosa anche per la vita di tutti i giorni.



Già.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ci mettiamo a rivedere tutte le notizie negli ultimi 3 mesi troviamo 125k contraddizioni. Detto questo, per me avrebbe dovuto ammettere che non sa più le cose con precisione, e amen. Si sbugiarda da solo.
> 
> (non vale solo per lui, comunque)



Esatto, ad un certo punto avrebbe dovuto avere l'onesta intellettuale di fermarsi. Invece è diventato come un insider qualunque. Che l'abbia fatto per i soldi o per un semplice delirio di onnipotenza è irrilevante. Fino a due giorni fa era certissimo della firma, del nome degli investitori e degli investimenti che avrebbero fatto. Adesso si è elegantemente tirato fuori dai guai dicendo che Fininvest deve fare chiarezza, che forse gli investitori non esistono, che l'operazione potrebbe essere una farsa e che lui alla fine è solo un cronista.


----------



## Devil (22 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto, ad un certo punto avrebbe dovuto avere l'onesta intellettuale di fermarsi. Invece è diventato come un insider qualunque. Che l'abbia fatto per i soldi o per un semplice delirio di onnipotenza è irrilevante. Fino a due giorni fa era certissimo della firma, del nome degli investitori e degli investimenti che avrebbero fatto. Adesso si è elegantemente tirato fuori dai guai dicendo che Fininvest deve fare chiarezza, che forse gli investitori non esistono, che l'operazione potrebbe essere una farsa e che lui alla fine è solo un cronista.



In effetti qui in Italia non ci vuole molto per fare il giornalista, se hai una buona dose di fantasia e una certa conoscenza dell'ambiente sei a cavallo XD


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: la prossima settimana arriverà la firma. Galatioto tornerà in Italia.*


----------



## martinmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: la prossima settimana arriverà la firma. Galatioto tornerà in Italia.*



E ci mancherebbe altro...o firmano adesso o la stagione è andata completamente..
Con un mese di mercato possono ancora rimediare dato che apparte la juve son tutte ferme.


----------



## Devil (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: la prossima settimana arriverà la firma. Galatioto tornerà in Italia.*



Ah beh, se lo dice Peppone c'è da fidarsi XD io invece prevedo uno slittamento al 3\4 Agosto


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: la prossima settimana arriverà la firma. Galatioto tornerà in Italia.*


Parlavamo dei velinari di Fininvest... Togliamo il loglio, e ce n'è. Il grano? Ricco e abbondante.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: la prossima settimana arriverà la firma. Galatioto tornerà in Italia.*



Mo come la prendiamo che Beppe Fetish è ottimista e Campopiano pessimista?


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: la prossima settimana arriverà la firma. Galatioto tornerà in Italia.*



Non vorrei ci stesse lavorando alle costole per poi darci la mazzata come suo solito.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mo come la prendiamo che Beppe Fetish è ottimista e Campopiano pessimista?



E' solo una staffetta. Si passano il testimone. Bisogna accontentare un po tutti.


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mo come la prendiamo che Beppe Fetish è ottimista e Campopiano pessimista?


Partimmo come tifosi del Milan, arrivammo come analisti del profilo psicologico dei giornalisti sportivi...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Partimmo come tifosi del Milan, arrivammo come analisti del profilo psicologico dei giornalisti sportivi...



In mezzo : maghi della finanza, cardiochirurghi, ortopedici e quant'altro.
anche questo vuol dire amare il milan. Se lo amassero altri quanto noi....


----------



## wfiesso (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mo come la prendiamo che Beppe Fetish è ottimista e Campopiano pessimista?



Era un ciarlatano buffone prima e lo è tutt'ora


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In mezzo : maghi della finanza, cardiochirurghi, ortopedici e quant'altro.
> anche questo vuol dire amare il milan. Se lo amassero altri quanto noi....



Chiedo, come mai abbiamo la targhetta *tifoso* sotto al nick?


----------



## Devil (22 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Era un ciarlatano buffone prima e lo è tutt'ora



Si rinvia al 3\4 Agosto. Segnatevelo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chiedo, come mai abbiamo la targhetta *tifoso* sotto al nick?



Fosse solo quella.
Abbiamo il fegato da rottamare....


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Partimmo come tifosi del Milan, arrivammo come analisti del profilo psicologico dei giornalisti sportivi...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In mezzo : maghi della finanza, cardiochirurghi, ortopedici e quant'altro.
> anche questo vuol dire amare il milan. Se lo amassero altri quanto noi....



Parole sante. La pazienza che abbiamo sviluppato noi, neanche i monaci Shaolin...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Si rinvia al 3\4 Agosto. Segnatevelo.



Ma i books quotano la nostra cessione? Comincio ad entrare nella (il)logica della cessione e quasi quasi qualche soldo lo butto...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

1,70 pagata la non cessione.
2,00 la cessione. 
Per i books non si fa nulla. Azz.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: la prossima settimana arriverà la firma. Galatioto tornerà in Italia.*



La situazione sta diventando grottesca.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 1,70 pagata la non cessione.
> 2,00 la cessione.
> Per i books non si fa nulla. Azz.



Non so se sia vero o meno ciò che hai scritto...sono gli stessi che dicevano che la Gran Bretagna restava in Europa?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Non so se sia vero o meno ciò che hai scritto...sono gli stessi che dicevano che la Gran Bretagna restava in Europa?



Non ti so proprio rispondere. Ho preso le quote da internet. Non sono recenti ma relative alle prime fasi della trattativa ma sono quote vere assolutamente.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi, mi collego e trovo tutti questi ultimi messaggi? VOLETE FARMI VENIRE UN INFARTO?

Poi a mente fredda, ragionando, si sono esposti tutti: Galatioto, Galliani, Gandini, Berlusconi.... insomma.. dai la vendita ci sarà.

Impossibile ci sia stata una esposizione tale senza la minima certezza.

CAPITOLO CAMPOPIANO: Lo seguo ormai da mesi, a livelli stalking, da arresto. Entrerò sul sul account twitter 10-15 volte al giorno in attesa della *NOTIZIA*.
Ma ormai mi è caduto in bassissimo, credevo in lui, molto, ma ormai è evidente che ha perso la bussola, nega perfino cose che scriveva con certezza fino a ieri, il successo gli ha dato alla testa, è evidente!

Non dico si inventi le cose, ma dava per certe cose che certe a questo punto non erano per niente.

Allora ridatemi i giornalisti dai mille condizionali, che almeno non ci illudiamo.

Pazienza....


----------



## -Lionard- (22 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni. La trattativa non rischia di saltare ma siamo arrivati a un momento chiave: si deve firmare".*


Al di là del giudizio sull'attività giornalisitica svolta da chi sta seguendo questa vicenda, non si può negare che la narrazione mediatica della cessione sia drasticamente cambiata nel corso del tempo. Ad aprile il racconto della cessione era il seguente: "Il governo cinese vuole investire pesantemente nel calcio. Ci aveva già provato nel 2015 ma la preferenze di Berlusconi per Bee aveva stoppato tutto. Ora, grazie ai consigli di un advisor del calibro di Sal Galatioto, una serie di prestigiose e ricchissime aziende cinesi (Huwawei, Baidu, Jack Ma, Moutai) sono pronte ad acquistare in massimo due mesi il Mlan par partire con un grande mercato (Emery allenatore e Benatia ed Ibra i primi colpi)". 

Ora siamo passati a tale Gancikoff che avendo saputo che il Milan era in vendita ha deciso di tentare la scalata avvalendosi del suo vecchio professore Sal Galatioto e mettendo nella cordata aziende cinesi con cui era entrato in contatto nelle sue attività commerciali nel campo delle energier rinnovabili. Non proprio la stessa cosa, il progetto appare molto meno "sexy". Attenzione non sto dicendo che andrà male o sarà un disastro. Semplicemente l'idea che Pechino, tramite le sue principali aziende statali, volesse investire in un club come il Milan dava garanzie e certezze che un'operazione come quella descritta ieri da Campopiano non può ovviamente assicurare. 

Resta da capire allora chi abbia preso in giro Il Sole 24 Ore, Campopiano, Milano&Finanza e soprattutto la tv di stato cinese che hanno annunciato urbi et orbi la presenza di Evergrade e Robin Li. Dubito che queste testate si fossero inventate le indiscrezioni...


----------



## Edric (22 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mo come la prendiamo che Beppe Fetish è ottimista e Campopiano pessimista?



Così direi


----------



## Edric (22 Luglio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se lo dice Peppone c'è da fidarsi XD io invece prevedo uno slittamento al 3\4 Agosto



Non saprei è anche possibile, ma al contrario mi sembra che si stia dando un'accellerata viste anche le ultime dichiarazioni.. 

Però dovresti anche segnalare che basi la tua previsione sul CDA fissato da Fininvest esattamente in quei giorni


----------

